
Skype for Linux 4.2 - Lightning
http://blogs.skype.com/2013/05/20/skype-for-linux-4-2/#fbid=r7t5eeq0pj0
======
kristianp
I haven't installed this on my debian box, because I know it will install a
bunch of 32 bit packages that I don't need otherwise.

------
EvilLook
With the abundance of other video calling solutions on Linux that are cross
platform is this just dead on arrival with Microsoft being able to read all of
your messages?

~~~
mdaniel
I think you misunderstand the Network Effect.

I can assure you that I try every new release of Jitsi, and while they are
definitely improving, let's not call it a Skype replacement just yet.

